# BMW Group Corporate Movie with Strings by Hannes Frischat



## mathis (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey guys,

I recently scored a corporate movie for BMW Group. Hannes delivered a great recording of the high strings. I can wholeheartly recommend his service!
http://www.strings-on-demand.com/

This is the movie:


Bests,
- Mathis


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 25, 2014)

Thank you Mathis for the job and the trust. It has been a great joy to be part of this project, and I like the result very much.

Thanks again and come again any time
Hannes


----------



## matadoros (May 7, 2014)

Well done! The compositional and production value on this are really high level. Keep up the great work! 

Lee

www.leebarbour.com


----------



## mathis (May 13, 2014)

Thanks, Lee!


----------

